# More relics of old railways



## alex76 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well as my quest continues for the search of relics of are old railways doomed by the beeching axe I came across these little beauties while I was out and about with my daughter.
Well first of all I start with Wansford Station now this is a very much alive site.
The original Grade 2 Wansford station was built in 1844-1845 in Jacobean style for the opening of Peterborough’s first railway line (Blisworth in Northamptonshire to Peterborough) which over the years became a major junction
The station closed to passenger travel in 1966 but the line remained open until 1972 for freight only when these stopped the line closed but the track remained in situ, and the line was later reopened as the Nene Valley Railway heritage in 1977 which is still open to this day.
Even though the old platforms and such are used for open days and restoration of old steam engines the station it’s self unfortunately dose not belong to the NVR and is falling into a state of disrepair.


























just a couple of the restoration projects as the friendly chaps let me have a mooch round the yard













This was another couple of little gems I came across while taking a walk down the old great central line which also was a victim of Dr beeching in 1966



















And the quest continues........ta for looking -


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice one Alex.A shame about the station building looks like a fairy godmother is needed there or won't the owner sell.Like the last picture looks like the train is ducking to get under the bridge


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 4, 2011)

There is a similar good condition box at one end of the Tay rail bridge seen it a few years ago when we went to see Wormit Tunnel. Will also be going back next week to do a bigger investigation on another tunnel. If i remember back to that time there was someone visited a station near by that still had some original posters and stuff up in a old station nearby. There is a very nice railways museum run by enthusiasts in falkirk that run a private line to the fire clay quarries in Falkirk, We got to go behind the scenes thanks to the heritage trust,Very nice mate .


----------



## alex76 (Oct 4, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Nice one Alex.A shame about the station building looks like a fairy godmother is needed there or won't the owner sell.Like the last picture looks like the train is ducking to get under the bridge



Thank you yeah the owner is sticking to there guns and wont sell shame though i think it would be really nice to see the station brought back to its former glory.
yeah last pic good bit of fun with photoshop


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 9, 2011)

Some great railway goodness there, Alex. Love the old station.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking at flaxingtons post on the Victorian society one of the endangered buildings was this one

http://www.victoriansociety.org.uk/news/wansford-station-peterborough/

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20310[/ame]

Words fail me.


----------



## alex76 (Oct 22, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Looking at flaxingtons post on the Victorian society one of the endangered buildings was this one
> 
> http://www.victoriansociety.org.uk/news/wansford-station-peterborough/
> 
> ...



Cheers for that mate hope the NVR do manage to buy it soon... my kids love it there and always chuck a couple bucks in the pot as all helps to the fund


----------

